# Best bbq place in Lockhart?



## animal (May 20, 2004)

Stopping in Lockhart for some bbq...can't decide which place to stop at...what's your vote?


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

my vote is to not just limit yourself to one and go to Blacks, Kruetz and Smittys and decide for yourself. i have heard Chisolm trail is very good too so if you can carry enough appetite, go for 4. Skip the sides and stick with the meat. Just consider it a sampling trip and do not buy too heavy at any location. 

Blacks is my favorite. Do not miss the giant beef rib. Their brisket is my favorite in town. My wife's favorite thing in Lockhart is Smitty's spare ribs. They are very good. Kruetz is good too, but in my opinion, just a hair behind the other two. Either way, I couldn't imagine going to Lockhart and not trying all of them.


----------



## Stack (Sep 15, 2012)

Blacks is the best in Lockhart.
But I would pass on Lockhart and go to Taylor and visit Louie Mueller BBQ.


----------



## CopanoCruisin (May 28, 2006)

Black's, Smitty's, Chisholm Trail in that order. Please note that you did not see Kruetz in my post. Also both places in Luling. The Luling Meat Market and the other one is a couple of blocks to the east, might be Luling BBQ. Enjoy as many as you would like, they are all good!...........cC


----------



## jamesvaughan (Apr 29, 2012)

*Smittys or Blacks*

sausage and pork ribs are my favorites at Smitty's. Briskett and beef ribs are my favorite at Black's. City Market in Luling is my overall Top Choice.


----------



## koyhoward (Jan 8, 2007)

Stack said:


> Blacks is the best in Lockhart.
> But I would pass on Lockhart and go to Taylor and visit Louie Mueller BBQ.


And if you got that far, I would pass Louie Mueller and go another block south to City Market. If you stay in Lockhart though, Blacks is my favorite too.


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

Black's


----------



## ChaseB1991 (Nov 22, 2011)

I like blacks. Me and my grandpa used to drive from Houston to blacks just to eat lunch then drive back home. Good ol days


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

my favorite bbq in all of Texas is Killen's in Pearland


----------



## candcfishing (Jun 19, 2010)

I lived there for 12 years. They're all good but Smitty's is my favorite. If you go to Kruez Market get the prime rib!! 45 mins to the north, in Smithville is Zimmerhanzel's BBQ and it's great too.


----------



## MCFADDEN RED (Aug 15, 2005)

question was best bbq in Lockhart:headknock

Blacks


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

I ate at Black's last year & it was nothing but salt impregnated meat. Nothing I ate there came close to resembling BBQ. It was the absolute worst excuse for pit fare I ever had the displeasure to spit out.

Then, after eating at Meuller's, YUCK !!!!

I decided there was no good bbq in the hill country.


----------



## davidking (Apr 27, 2010)

Blacks


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Reeltexan (Jan 12, 2013)

Yes


----------



## crabtrap (Apr 24, 2005)

Blacks is disqusting, in fact, no BBQ in Lockhart is worthwhile. Head down the road to Luling, the other way to Elgin, or towards Drip for Salt Lick


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

Blacks. Good stuff.


----------



## Sweetwater (Feb 25, 2008)

I think people are (very) slowly starting to realize that the BBQ in Lockhart is not all that great. These places have been passed up by the likes of la Barbeque, Killen's, and Pecan Lodge to name a few. Lockhart is fine if want something better than Rudy's/Papa's, but it is far from being the mecca of TX BBQ that it once was known as.

Hell, I was there this weekend picking up a hat from David and ate at McDonalds because I've had too much incredible bbq to mess with the crowds that still flock there for some reason.


----------



## bludaze (Sep 1, 2004)

crabtrap said:


> Blacks is disqusting, in fact, no BBQ in Lockhart is worthwhile. Head down the road to Luling, the other way to Elgin, or towards Drip for Salt Lick


^^^^^this is the truth , way overrated


----------

